# Cable microusb a usb hembra (microusb otg en google)



## moy1987 (Ene 22, 2012)

Hola buenas tardes, es mi primer texto que escribo aquí y quería saber si alguien podría ayudarme con la duda siguiente:
Un Samsung galaxy S2 se puede conectar a un ratón y utilizarlo en el móvil pero este no funciona, me lo reconoce haciendo el ruido característico de conexión pero no se enciende el led infrarrojo del mouse.
¿Alguien sabe por qué no funciona?
Adjunto la página web de la que he conseguido las conexiones para hacer el cable casero.
http://www.rom.htcmania.com/showthread.php?t=303984
Agradeceré inmensamente cualquier respuesta sobretodo si es de alguien que haya hecho este cable o alguno similar.
Un saludo y gracias de antemano, moy1987.
P.D: Las conexiones las he revisado con el multímetro, todos los cables me dan continuidad y según el dibujo de la web están bien hechas las conexiones con cada uno de los cables.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 22, 2012)

El USB OTG lleva unidos los pines 4 y 5, el normal lleva el 4 desconectado.


----------



## moy1987 (Ene 23, 2012)

Eso a mí no me funciona, están los pines 4 y 5 puenteados y no funciona.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 23, 2012)

No todos los android llevan el otg activado, de hecho en teoria solo el 3.x y 4.x lo hacen, el resto lo hacen como cosa no documentada


----------



## moy1987 (Ene 26, 2012)

Gracias amigo scooter por tus respuestas, el otro día conecté el cable al móvil y al ratón y me funcionó pero la noche de antes no funcionaba, no sé muy bien qué ha pasado pero ahora el cable funciona perfectamente.


----------

